# Very Well Worn BB Cordovan Penny Loafers - Off to Restoration!



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry for the pitiful iphone pics, I should have taken out the Canon DSLR - but these are my BB Black Cordo Pennies, aka BB LHS, topy-ed, worn hard (who am I kidding, these things have been beaten like a red-headed stepchild!) and long, without so much as a second thought. They are as comfortable as slippers, and, as you can see in several of the photos, the flat strap stitching is coming undone, causing one of the sides to stick out further than it should. I'm going to request that they be made narrower upon restoration. I'm sure they'll come back looking great, I hope they can bone the cordovan and make it smoother on the sides where it has developed a rough texture. Even though these are unlined, they still are built very solidly and shouldn't have their toughness doubted as I think the comfort is well worth the "flimsy" feel that has been described by forum members. I wear them primarily for work, but I usually don't wear them two days in a row, and they are always brushed and treed after wear. I haven't seen many(or any) black BB pennies on here, so I thought everyone would like to see a well worn pair. One interesting thing about the unlined LHS is that it doesn't develop the same vamp rippling that lined shells do, they are much more subtle. Thanks for looking and I'll be sure and post pics upon arrival! Can't wait to see what they look like! I hope Alden won't say they are too far gone for restoration, but they should be fine.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've seen this one before - the shoes come back looking better than new. I'll be excited to see the results nonetheless.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

hcivic91 said:


> I've seen this one before - the shoes come back looking better than new. I'll be excited to see the results nonetheless.


Thank you for posting pictures. Based on my experience and the pictures of your shoes, I would perdict that your black shell LHS will come back to you looking practically brand new. Please post pictures of the restoration


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Please do post pics after restoration. BTW, how old are they?

If these shoes are not a statement for the advantage of topies, I don't know what is.


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

"Well worn"? On Ebay these would be NIB or "worn just 2 or 3 times".


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Srivats, I'm trying to decide whether I'll topy the new soles. If places carry topy, can they glue a commando piece of rubber over leather soles? That would probably be the best solution, since I walk on wet floors alot in these shoes. I put these in the mail today, it will be hard to wait 4-6 weeks to see the finished product. I picked these up on ebay for around $60 in much better condition than you see here, so I'd say $195 for a like new pair of BB LHS is a smokin deal! Not to mention how much I've enjoyed wearing them. Alot of people dislike black penny loafers, but I think the BB LHS in black shell looks great, it dresses down great, and that's all I really use it for. I hear Alden does wonders with "boning" the cordovan, is this process to take off the top layer of the leather like a very fine sandpaper? That's what I assumed in the several posts I've read mentioning it. It sounded like it's a technique that makes the leather look new again, so I hope that's the case. Looking at the pics, I really wish I had used my good camera, but I'll be sure to use it when I receive them. I'll definitely snap some good pics before I even try them on!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

I like black shell LHS


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Mac,

Let's not be silly. I think it's safe to say you like ALL shell LHS.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Guys,

Serious question, it is my understanding the BBs are also made by Alden. Also, that the BBs are unlined. I have always had a prefence for lined shoes. What say you trads re: this question?


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I alluded to the bb lhs's reputation on thr board as not being sturdy enough, but there are a few proponent,s such as mac. The comfort is unbelievable, they feel like slippers. They are made by Alden, that's who I sent them to for refurbishment. My bb lhs should be proof that the bb version Can be worn hard just like the Aldens, and will stand up to the punishment. They are also much lighter for summer wear.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> Thank you for posting pictures. Based on my experience and the pictures of your shoes, I would perdict that your black shell LHS will come back to you looking practically brand new. Please post pictures of the restoration


My 986's will need to go through the restoration process this year...I'm also very anxious to see the results...


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a thought - any chance I could convince Alden to leave the edges natural? I think that would look great with the black shell.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Got Shell? said:


> I had a thought - any chance I could convince Alden to leave the edges natural? I think that would look great with the black shell.


I don't think they'd do it ... and I personally think black shell should have black dressing ...


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

gman-17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Serious question, it is my understanding the BBs are also made by Alden. Also, that the BBs are unlined. I have always had a prefence for lined shoes. What say you trads re: this question?


I've worn my unlined BB LHS barefoot and they are exceptionally comfortable that way. While I don't frequently wear lined shoes barefoot, comparing the BB's with a pair of (lined) C&J suede penny's I own, the BB's win by a long shot. Your feet don't stick.

Break-in has also been very easy without the extra support and thickness of a lined shoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

gman-17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Serious question, it is my understanding the BBs are also made by Alden. Also, that the BBs are unlined. I have always had a prefence for lined shoes. What say you trads re: this question?


I share your preference for lined shoes. Having lined and unlined versions of several pairs of the same shoe designs, I have found the lined versions seem to hold up to hard wear better than the unlined versions and, to my feet at least, they seem to wear somewhat more comfortably, in some cases actually seeming cooler on the foot!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I got a call from Alden today on my LHS's. I had asked them if they could relast as a 9c instead of 9.5. No dice, he said they would fit tighter width-wise after restoration, but couldn't do a smaller size, which I'm pretty sure had already been established on here, but I thought I'd ask. I was advised not to put topies on again, since they will make the sole stiff and I'll walk out of them. I assured him I wouldn't topy them again. It kind of felt like I was being scolded. I was told it'll take about 5 weeks, I'm sure it didn't help that they've just gotten back from their 1 month hiatus that they take every summer.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

The fateful day has arrived, and as I drove up and saw a shoebox shaped package on my doorstep, I couldn't wait to see what the magic elves at Alden had done to my very well worn and beloved BB black cordo pennies. I am amazed at the results, even knowing beforehand that they can restore shoes to like new. These can hardly be distinguished from new! You know I'm gonna punish your modem to show off these beauties!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I had asked if they could be made narrower, and although the Alden rep who called said they would fit narrower, he said they couldn't be made to a different size. I notice the sole edges don't stick out nearly as far as they did before - they aren't exactly "sleek", but very noticeably different from how they were. I have a pair of #8's in the same size but one width narrower, and these now have a narrower heel than those do, which is fine. They fit tighter and better than they did before, and the shell looks so smooth and glassy, they must have really boned em! Boning being a method they use to restore the shell. I'm amazed at how certain high wear areas of the shell, such as the sides of the vamps (on the right of the left shoe and left of the right shoe) that often get scuffed from hitting the other shoe, are so new looking now. The stitching on the toes looks to have been completely redone. I really can't believe how great they look. One of the best reasons to buy shell Aldens.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Fantastic! What was the charge for this service. They are like brand new!!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

GS,
Another example of the good work done by Alden restoration. Enjoy wearing your LHS


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

$135 covered shipping and shoe trees in addition to the actual restoration, a good deal all things considered.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

Interesting.

Did you send the shoes back to Alden directly or thru Brooks Brothers? 

I'm curious because they (Alden) replaced the insole with BB stamped and also the sole itself with BB stamped sole.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Straight to the Alden factory. Yes, they are BB shoes so they have BB soles and new BB insole pads.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting. The before and after pictures are amazing (to my eye, the shoes almost look like #8 burgundy in the before pics). It's amazing that Alden can do that for $135, where the cost of the shoes (new at BB) is almost $600. I actually am looking forward to sending back my pair of LHS when they get to that point.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Alden did an amazing job on those shoes. You did the right thing sending it back to them 

Enjoy your LHS - heres to hoping they'll give you years and years of service.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Got Shell? said:


> $135 covered shipping and shoe trees in addition to the actual restoration, a good deal all things considered.


Shoe trees from Alden Are $30 shipping is at least $10.00 so you got almost new shoes for under $100.00. That's American craftmanship and the American way at ist best. Lets see John Lobb or some other company beat that!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1 regarding the true value of Alden crafted shoes! Indeed Got Shell, your shoes turned out beautifully.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting the "after" pics. The restored shoes look amazing - if I didn't know they were restored, and just saw your "after" pics, I would have assumed they were new.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Not so long ago, BB versions of Alden shell shoes were restored with a sole stamped "Alden" and "Restoration", not the original BB sole. Same with the heel pad. That seems to have changed.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

I have never been a fan of black loafers.

For whatever reason, this thread is changing my mind.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Got Shell? said:


>


Amazing...this is excellent evidence that shell is a great investment.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, amazing! It does look basically new, very nice indeed.


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations!, It must be really cool to wear a shoe that looks like new but fits as used...

Just curious, and please excuse me if I'm a bit off topic, I have a pair of Suede AE which I don't use because the leather looks just awful after 4 years of abuse, is Suede a good candidate for restoration too?, if it is, and after seeing this post, I'd probably consider doing it too...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

They look amazing. I didn't know they did BB insert/sole/box on their restored BB shoes. That's a nice touch.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, it is a very nice touch. It felt like opening a brand new pair of shell loafers for $130 - with Alden trees!!! The soles don't even say "restoration" like Alden shoes, they look identical to the original BB soles. The most amazing part to me is the shine of the shell and how they are so tight and shapely after being so loose and worn. You can see in the before pics how shapeless the sides look and now they look absolutely like a new pair of shoes. Other than the very light remnants of creases of the vamps and the darkened footbed and insides of the uppers, they cannot be distinguised from new. As to the comment of stfu on not liking black loafers, I can see your point, but I've always loved the casual look of the BB cordovan pennies due to the unstitched tongue. I'd love a pair of black bit loafers, but have no reason to get them because of these beauties. I have no problem wearing them sockless dressed down. After paying about $60 for these and wearing them ragged and paying a measley $130 for this result, I feel I've made out like a bandit!!!!


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Got Shell? said:


> ...After paying about $60 for these and wearing them ragged and paying a measley $130 for this result, I feel I've made out like a bandit!!!!


I'm in the same situation - I found my 986's at Goodwill for ~$6...can't wait to get them off to restoration; especially if they come back like this.


----------



## tantive4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolultely bueatiful result! I've been thinking about sending mine to Alden, but I think that they might have a couple years left. Athough I really have abused them!



Georgia said:


> I'm in the same situation - I found my 986's at Goodwill for ~$6...can't wait to get them off to restoration; especially if they come back like this.


Georgia, to be honest, I frequently look at more than a few places around town and never find much of anything. Although last year I found a great 3/2 grey herringbone suit from H. Stockton for my dad. You must know something I don't, if you picked them up for $6!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Georgia said:


> I'm in the same situation - I found my 986's at Goodwill for ~$6...can't wait to get them off to restoration; especially if they come back like this.


My $5 984s came back looking great, although not as pristine as Got Shell's, partly attributable to calf vs. shell, I think. No doubt you'll be pleased with the results. It's really a great service.

As I note in the thread I linked, I tried to get them to leave the soles natural on mine, but while they claimed they'd put a note on them to that effect it didn't happen. Ah well.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

That is definitely one of the best things about shell, the lack of fine creases means it will never crack as long as it doesn't get dried out. I've even put nasty scuffs on shell shoes that seemed to "heal" without my really doing anything to fix them. Nothing severe, but deep scuffs that just kind of dissappeared. Even my unlined shell loafers look new after restoration despite many claims on here of toe boxes collapsing with heavy use. Maybe it can happen with much more wear than mine had, but I bet Alden could even have those looking great again.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Got Shell? said:


> I had asked if they could be made narrower, and although the Alden rep who called said they would fit narrower, he said they couldn't be made to a different size. I notice the sole edges don't stick out nearly as far as they did before - they aren't exactly "sleek", but very noticeably different from how they were. I have a pair of #8's in the same size but one width narrower, and these now have a narrower heel than those do, which is fine. They fit tighter and better than they did before, and the shell looks so smooth and glassy, they must have really boned em! Boning being a method they use to restore the shell. I'm amazed at how certain high wear areas of the shell, such as the sides of the vamps (on the right of the left shoe and left of the right shoe) that often get scuffed from hitting the other shoe, are so new looking now. The stitching on the toes looks to have been completely redone. I really can't believe how great they look. One of the best reasons to buy shell Aldens.


"I notice the sole edges don't stick out nearly as far as they did before"

My guess is that they merely shave the welt edge down to make it look even again.
...or they replaced the whole thing and you just got a slimmer welt.
Thoughts?


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

They had topies on them when I sent them in, but I doubt this had much to do with it. I think shoes just tend to look sloppier when heavily worn and when restored are looking so good that everything just looks neater. I don't think from the top you can tell much of a difference in how the sole sticks out. Alden has also made small adjustments to the dimensions of shoes over time, so maybe they originally did have soles that stuck out further and the new spec is slightly sleeker. In any event, I'm pretty sure that part is completely new, since the welt is just attached to that but the textured part isn't really the welt in and of itself. Not that I'm an expert, I just work here.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Just out of curiousity—great shoes—what do you wear with them? 

I've sort of got the impression that black shoes tend to be worn with darker more formal suits (navy, black, perhaps charcoal), but that lighter suits, tweeds, navy blazers, knakis, jeans, almost everything else is best accompanied by some shade of brown shoes, with the burgundy/oxblood colored leather shoes and belts being perhaps suitable for all? 

Is my summary here accurate?

I realize that one should wear what he thinks looks good and leave enforcing rules to others, but I like to know if my occasional rule-breaking is intentional or accidental.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

*black shell loafers*

I generally like brown better, but I like to wear these with gray, shakes, and even sockless with jeans. Kind of like a bit loafer, but not as flashy.


----------

